# Art Harddrive go BOOM



## spree (Jul 18, 2006)

Yesterday I killed my artwork harddrive on my computer. Well not killled.. I sucked out its brains. Thats because I'm starting to convert into a linux-user. 

*CAUTION:*_Using linux is addictive, mind boggling and full of GNOMES._

Well in the midst of doing so I thought what the heck and finally bumped up my PC bus speed to 133.. the problem I have here is now I only have 256megs of ram.. damn I want 2 512 chips so my art programs can be run like they are suppose too!

Anyways after uninstalling and reinstalling linux.. I have a dual boot configuration going now (Win/Lin). I decided.. I think this version of linux although very cool.. isn't as well mantained and once I find enough burnable CD's going to try a different version. I've been trying to knock at my network card for 5 hours.. doing alot of X commands. IT DOESN'T want to respond..I don't think its the commands I think its just my stuff is old and the version of Linux doesn't have the archive of all these drivers and whatnot.


----------



## WebsterLeone (Jul 18, 2006)

Well, you might need to recompile your kernel (Or at least the modules for your network card).  Of course, you could just get Ubuntu or similar that auto-detects the hardware.


----------



## spree (Jul 19, 2006)

I did get ubuntu.. the problem is. I understand that well. Most version of linux are comprised of taking out-of-the-box machines and changin the OS to linux to boot off that windows. My computer is a bundle of parts.. I put together myself. I would personally have to go and buy certian parts to make a linux grade computer.. its just like a MAC in some terms. I'm actually gonna download and use SuSe linux when I get the CD's to burn it too.


----------



## xsv (Jul 22, 2006)

spree said:
			
		

> I did get ubuntu.. the problem is. I understand that well. Most version of linux are comprised of taking out-of-the-box machines and changin the OS to linux to boot off that windows. My computer is a bundle of parts.. I put together myself. I would personally have to go and buy certian parts to make a linux grade computer.. its just like a MAC in some terms. I'm actually gonna download and use SuSe linux when I get the CD's to burn it too.



No sir.

Most versions of *NIX will run on anything.

Some would even run on a toaster.

The fact that your PC is a "bundle of parts you put together yourself" makes no difference.

If your PC runs windows, it'll run linux as well, and if not, you're doing something wrong.


----------

